# HG510 Firmware



## DosTe56 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi,
I dunno if i can ask for this here, but i need firmware for an Huawei modem - HG 510.
Can someone plz help me?
Tnx in advance :wink:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Unfortunately Huawei does not provide the firmware online to end users. Your best bet would be to contact your ISP who provided the modem for you.


----------



## DosTe56 (Jan 20, 2008)

i've tried that already, but they gave me same answer as huawei..


----------

